# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] How to create open balances when changing to Pastel Xpress?

## fuzegraphics

I have recently changed accounting programs. Some invoices have been paid a deposit of 50% on the previous package. Now I recreate the invoice on the Pastel but how do I account for the 50% that was paid?

----------

